# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Dojenje i IQ

## lulu-mama

Najnovija studija povezala dojenje i bolji IQ skor. 
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-31925449

direktni link na clanak:
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/la...002-1/abstract

----------


## vertex

Cijeli dan je prošao i još nitko nije protestirao? Ne mogu vjerovat  :Grin:

----------


## Angie75

vertex, lol

----------


## Kaae

> Cijeli dan je prošao i još nitko nije protestirao? Ne mogu vjerovat


Mozda su svi, kao i ja, dobili iste/slicne linkove servirane i negdje drugdje.  :lool:

----------


## orange80

evo da ja komentiram:

lako za IQ nego se meni sviđa što su oni dokazali da su 
i mjesečna primanja duljedojene djece veća. 
Ajde da i ja napokon uložim u nešto financijski isplativo  :škartoc:

----------


## sirius

> evo da ja komentiram:
> 
> lako za IQ nego se meni sviđa što su oni dokazali da su 
> i mjesečna primanja duljedojene djece veća. 
> Ajde da i ja napokon uložim u nešto financijski isplativo


Zapravo to moze znaciti i da roditelji dojene djece vise zaraduju.
Pa onda vezano uz to moze znaciti da su bolje obrazovani.
To bi statisticki znacilo da i roditelji imaju veci IQ.
te bi onda zakljucak bio da roditelji sa vecim IQ imaju djecu sa vecim IQ. I da se cesce odlucuju na dojenje.
Mozda onda dojenje uopce nema veze sa IQ-om. :Grin: 
Nisam procitala clanak, samo piskaram bez veze.

----------


## ina33

Jel' ko pogledao Chochraine na ovu temu (anđelak)?

----------


## spajalica

ja samo PubMed

----------


## sirius

> ja samo PubMed


Takoder.  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Ovi cofounderi, orange80, su navodno kontrolirali u studiji. I pokazali da i ona dojena djeca roditelja nizeg ekonom-soc statusa i manjih primanja, imala bolji iq. 
Ja sam svojevremeno trazila cochrane, ali koliko se sjecam, pisalo je da nema jasnih zakljucaka :p


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vertex

I šta kaže PubMed?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Zapravo to moze znaciti i da roditelji dojene djece vise zaraduju.
> .


a šta ti znaš sirius.
moja djeca će više zarađivati od mene radi sastojaka majčinog mlijeka kojeg su srkali 2 godine. punto basta.

----------


## sirius

> a šta ti znaš sirius.
> moja djeca će više zarađivati od mene radi sastojaka majčinog mlijeka kojeg su srkali 2 godine. punto basta.


Sad mi palo na pamet...
Sreca da me majka nije dojila i ovako sam prepametna.  :Grin: 
Ali ne zaradujem bas nesto obzirom na IQ.
Mislim da sam u krivoj drzavi (ne)dojena. :Teletubbies:

----------


## sirius

Ova moderatorica vam je grozna, sto ucini od teme! :Laughing:

----------


## Tashunica

joj pišem i brišem...

----------


## cvijeta73

je sirius, malo si se opustila. a poslije ćeš deaedi špotat  :Grin:

----------


## vertex

:D
Nisam nikad baš razumjela zašto bi bilo skandalozno da je točno da dojenje utječe na inteligenciju. Nitko se ne buni osobito kad Rajović kaže da skakanje po kauču i vrtnja u krug dok se ne srušiš čini djecu pametnijom  :Grin: 
Mislim, na osobnom nivou, baš me briga je li dojenje utječe na inteligenciju ili ne. Ako utječe, to je samo jedan od bezbroj utjecaja kojima sam djecu potakla ili zakočila. Ali na nekom općem nivou zanimljivo mi je znati istinu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> :D
> Nisam nikad baš razumjela zašto bi bilo skandalozno da je točno da dojenje utječe na inteligenciju. Nitko se ne buni osobito kad Rajović kaže da skakanje po kauču i vrtnja u krug dok se ne srušiš čini djecu pametnijom 
> Mislim, na osobnom nivou, baš me briga je li dojenje utječe na inteligenciju ili ne. Ako utječe, to je samo jedan od bezbroj utjecaja kojima sam djecu potakla ili zakočila. Ali na nekom općem nivou zanimljivo mi je znati istinu.


a zato što mi se čini nemoguće skroz isključiti druge čimbenike. i napraviti takvu kontroliranu skupinu. mislim, ja to laički, nije mi logično nikako. 
ili, ona istraživanja koja dokazuju da majčina prehrana u trudnoći utječe na inteligenciju djeteta.

----------


## sirius

Meni uopce nije skandalozno.
Pomalo je i logicno ( masne kiseline ovo ono).
Mislim jasno da nije jedini , a pogotovo ne najveci faktor.
Ali mi je zabavno iz dva razloga ( pa sam zbog njih i toliko neozbiljna).
Prvi-samo cekam da tema eksplodira.
Drugi- u stvarnom zivotu ne vidim prakticnu korist visokog IQ.
         Ok, vjerojatno malo visi IQ cini razliku kod nekog ispod ili u prosjeku. Ali kod nekog tko je iznad prosjeka mozda bi bolje bilo da je formulu jeo kao dojence, pa ostao blize sredini krivulje. Zivot bi mu bio jednostavniji. : Sheldon:

----------


## Ginger

sirius, bratemili, al si neozbiljna  :Laughing: 
pazi da ne zaradis opomenu  :lool:

----------


## lulu-mama

Sirius, e ovaj drugi razlog ti je super. Hahaha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vertex

> a zato što mi se čini nemoguće skroz isključiti druge čimbenike. i napraviti takvu kontroliranu skupinu. mislim, ja to laički, nije mi logično nikako. 
> ili, ona istraživanja koja dokazuju da majčina prehrana u trudnoći utječe na inteligenciju djeteta.


Zašto bi to bilo teže nego kod bilo kojeg drugog istraživanja koje se tiče ljudskog zdravlja i života? Možda i je pa ja ne vidim, ne kažem. Ja sam potakla temu iz sličnih sumnjivih razloga zbog kojih se sirius zabavlja :D

----------


## Tashunica

ne umanjujući niti najmanje sve učinke dojenja,
stvarno vjerujem da od onoga što ti je zapisano u genetskom kodu
ne možeš pobjeći, od boleština do inteligencije.

majčino mlijeko je za mene najbolja hrana za bebu
nastalo u majčinom tijelu isključivo za to dijete,
ne može biti bolje. 
i to je to. opet ponavljam za mene.
u našem slučaju nije bilo učinkovito za imunitet, niti najmanje
pa o tome nemam neko posebno mišljenje.

----------


## Beti3

Možda bi bilo najjednostavnije anketirati članove Mense u svijetu i vidjeti koliki postotak je bio dojen  :Smile:  

No, svaki razlog koji će bilo koju mamu na svijetu potaknuti da doji svoju bebu, je izvrstan razlog. Bilo to utjecaj na IQ, na zdravlje zuba, na količinu potrošenog novca za mlijeko u prahu, na bilo što...ako potiče dojenje, ja sam ZA takva istraživanja.

----------


## betty blue

Nisam citala clanak, pa ne znam kakvo je istrazivanje provedeno, al jedino kojem bih ja vjerovala je longitudinalno. Nek prate n dojene djece i n nedojene djece, kroz 20-30 godina, nek usput broje koji su od njih igrali igrice na kompu i mobu, kojima od njih su citane slikovnice, koliko ih ide cesto van a koliko ih uglavnom bude kod kuce, da li sviraju instrumente, da li se bave rekreacijom, dal se igraju legicima, kakve crtice gledaju (ako uopce), jesu li krenuli u jaslice ili vrtic, privatni ili gradski, imaju li brace i sestara, imaju li logisticku podrsku za smetnje u razvoju tipa logoped i fizijatar, koliko su antibiotika popili  :Grin:  da nabrojim samo par cimbenika
Eto, nek onda izvuku dojenje ko varijablu i nek dokazu da je to cimbenik koji odredjuje inteligenciju.

----------


## spajalica

ajd da i ja ozbiljno napisem, 
koliko se ja sjecam, ne da mi se kopati po PubMedu jer tamo kopam da opravdam svoju placu  :lool:  , majcino mlijeko ima jednu komponentu, masnu kiselinu, za koju su nasli da doprinosi neuroloskom razvoju, i da kao ljudi koji su je dobijali kao dojencad su viseg IQ.
pa su i ovi porizvodjaci formula isto to poceli dodavati u svoje proizvode.
E sad ja cu reci da zbilja podrzavam dojenje i mislim da je svaki sisavac prilagodio svoje mlijeko svom potomku, pa vjerujem da su i krave koje su dojene inteligentnije od onih koje to nisu.
i mrzim sve te rezulatate koje na kraju statisticki obrade. jer statistika je nasa dika sto pozelis to naslika  :lool: 

za kraj ja nisam dojena, a brate dragi nisam nesto ni pametna. no snalazim se u zivotu, sto za neke koji imaju veliiiiiki IQ ne mogu bas reci. i tu su mi skroz ok postovi od teta ozbiljne, jer koliko god bili duhovito napisani su i realni.

----------


## lulu-mama

I koji bi bio zakljucak te studije? Da su ili nisu osobe u Mensi cesce dojene. Gdje je tocno poveznica da je dojenje povezano s IQ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Deaedi

> je sirius, malo si se opustila. a poslije ćeš deaedi špotat


A zato mi se stucalo cijeli dan, a tek sad vidim ovu temu. I jos bolje, slazem se sa sirius.  To niste ocekivali  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

A sad, ja nisam dojena, ali sam obrazovanija od MM. On je dojen,manje je obrazovan, ali ima visi IQ. Kaj sad to znaci?

----------


## vertex

> Nisam citala clanak, pa ne znam kakvo je istrazivanje provedeno, al jedino kojem bih ja vjerovala je longitudinalno. Nek prate n dojene djece i n nedojene djece, kroz 20-30 godina, nek usput broje koji su od njih igrali igrice na kompu i mobu, kojima od njih su citane slikovnice, koliko ih ide cesto van a koliko ih uglavnom bude kod kuce, da li sviraju instrumente, da li se bave rekreacijom, dal se igraju legicima, kakve crtice gledaju (ako uopce), jesu li krenuli u jaslice ili vrtic, privatni ili gradski, imaju li brace i sestara, imaju li logisticku podrsku za smetnje u razvoju tipa logoped i fizijatar, koliko su antibiotika popili  da nabrojim samo par cimbenika
> Eto, nek onda izvuku dojenje ko varijablu i nek dokazu da je to cimbenik koji* odredjuje inteligenciju*.


Zašto određuje? Sumnaj da itko smatra da će utvrdit vezu dojen - pametan, nedojen - glup. Ovi su našli 3,76 bodova razlike.  Pratili su ih 30 godina, a pretpostavljam da pravilno uzimanje uzorka treba otklonit sve ove druge utjecaje? 

*Methods*

A prospective, population-based birth cohort study of neonates was launched in 1982 in Pelotas, Brazil. Information about breastfeeding was recorded in early childhood. At 30 years of age, we studied the IQ (Wechsler Adult Intelligence Scale, 3rd version), educational attainment, and income of the participants. For the analyses, we used multiple linear regression with adjustment for ten confounding variables and the G-formula.

----------


## Tashunica

bolja je opcija manji IQ i upornost,
nego veći IQ i lijenost.
i ne mislim tu na ekstreme u ni jednu stranu,
nego na nijanse.

edit: s dojenjem ili bez dojenja, svejedno.

----------


## vertex

Ja bi veći IQ i upornost.

----------


## Tashunica

> Ja bi veći IQ i upornost.


ti bi i ofce i nofce, nemere :lolić:

ma htjedoh samo reći da IQ sam za sebe ništa ne znači,
ako nema potencijala/volje/nečega da ga se iskoristi.

----------


## vertex

Ma bila si jasna, ja se malo zezam...
Iskreno, to kako će čovjek proživjet svoj život, mislim da ovisi i o puno drugih stvari koje nisu ovako na prvu loptu tipa vrijedan/lijen.
A uporni i ne baš pametni mogu i dosta štete napravit  :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

o da, imamo to prilike svaki dan gledat.
pitam se jesu li bili dojeni  :lool:

----------


## vertex

Ajme, onaj gore "sumnaj" je zapravo "sumnjam".

----------


## sirius

> o da, imamo to prilike svaki dan gledat.
> pitam se jesu li bili dojeni


 Cuj, mozda i jesu. Ali im nisu bila dovoljna ona 4 boda. :Grin:

----------


## vertex

:lool:

----------


## Ginger

> Cuj, mozda i jesu. Ali im nisu bila dovoljna ona 4 boda.


Loooool

sirius danas rastura  :Grin: 

Pih, ja cekam da se Deaedi javi, kad ona ovako  :lool:

----------


## Deaedi

> Pih, ja cekam da se Deaedi javi, kad ona ovako


Počela sam ozbiljno vježbati, pa se ispušem u teretani, sva negativnost ode u znoju  :Smile: 

Ma ne vjerujem baš u rezultate, mislim da ima previše drugih varijabli koje nije moguće izolirati.

Moje mišljenje je da je IQ u genima, ili jesi ili nisi pametan, a hrpa drugih stvari u životu određuje kako će ti se kockice posložiti.

----------


## ina33

> :
>  Ali na nekom općem nivou zanimljivo mi je znati istinu.


Istina je na nekom općem nivou vjerojatno još nedokazana - jer nema dovoljno pouzdanih istraživanja  :Saint: .

----------


## seni

> o da, imamo to prilike svaki dan gledat.
> pitam se jesu li bili dojeni





> Cuj, mozda i jesu. Ali im nisu bila dovoljna ona 4 boda.


  :Laughing: 

cure, svaka cast.

no sad ozbiljno. meni se s jedne strane cini, da je obzirom na te masne kiseline nekako logicno, no opet s druge strane mislim da je to prilicno nedokazivo, uprkos tome sto izradivaci studije kazu da je usporedivanje izvedeno tako da se uzmu drugi faktori metodoloski iskljuce...
s trece strane, sto bi onda stanovnici uz more koji jedu u prosjeku vise ribe koja ima te masne kiseline koje pomazu neuroloskom razvoju, morali biti u prosjeku pametniji  :Grin: , dalmacijo, dalmacijo....

cetvrto, nakon sto sam procitala 6, 7 knjiga o nadarenoj djeci, inteligenciji i slicnom, mogu samo reci da se strucnjaci ne slazu, ali ono bas ne slazu skoro pa u ni u cemu. tako da mi sve te studije ne zvuce bas uvjerljivo.

ali svejedno ostaje pitanje od vertex, zasto se ljudi kod dojenja tako strasno uzrujaju?
jer mnogi tvrde da ovo ili ono donekle moze utjecati na inteligenciju, pa se duhovi ne uznemire kad netko napise danpr. slusanje klasicne glazbe u trudnoci pomaze ovom ili onom.

----------


## ina33

> svejedno ostaje pitanje od vertex, zasto se ljudi kod dojenja tako strasno uzrujaju?
> jer mnogi tvrde da ovo ili ono donekle moze utjecati na inteligenciju, pa se duhovi ne uznemire kad netko napise danpr. slusanje klasicne glazbe u trudnoci pomaze ovom ili onom.


Sad odgovaram klasičnim "argumentom" kojeg sam ovdje naučila - a možda neki ljudi primjećuju samo uzrujavanje oko ove teme? Zapitaj se, ti koji se pitaš, zašto je tome tako  :Smile: . I Mozart u trudnoći mi je isto među "greatest xxxx"-ima. On a serious note - jednako me nervira svaka druga neprovjerena tvrdnja, a ima ih mali milijun - jedno od glupljih istraživanja (? - tako su tvrdile novine) je bilo "ljudi s madežima su zdraviji", a svakodnevne su teme "pijte aroniju/noni sok/džumbir/crni kim/ubaci bilo koji trenutni hit" za poboljšanje ovog ili onog, pa tvrdnje ovo je super za ono, ono je super za ovo - a sve neprovjereno.

----------


## lulu-mama

> s trece strane, sto bi onda stanovnici uz more koji jedu u prosjeku vise ribe koja ima te masne kiseline koje pomazu neuroloskom razvoju, morali biti u prosjeku pametniji , dalmacijo, dalmacijo....


Ako je more zagadjeno zivom, ziva se akumulira u ribi, koju jedu ljudi. Teski metal ziva je toksicna, negativno i dokazano utjece na losiji neuralni razvoj i smanjenje inteligencije.
E sad, jel more u dalmaciji zagadjeno zivom?  :Grin:

----------


## seni

e i to sto kazes lulu mama. znam da kazu u trudnoci ne jesti tunu.

----------


## vertex

> Istina je na nekom općem nivou vjerojatno još nedokazana - jer nema dovoljno pouzdanih istraživanja .


Ali da bi ih bilo dovoljno, prvo ih mora biti uopće, u početku svakako nedovoljno.
Meni ovi koji su platili ovo istraživanje ne izgledaju toliko neozbiljno:
Wellcome Trust, International Development Research Center (Canada), CNPq, FAPERGS, and the Brazilian Ministry of Health.

----------


## Lili75

ja bih rekla da su uz inteligenciju, upornost i motivacija jako bitni faktori u životu. Džaba ti sva pamet ako nisi ustrajan u ostvarenju svojih ciljeva i nadilaženju prepreka koje se javljaju.
Eh da i "think pink" pogled mislim da čovjeku pomaže jer tako privlači dobre stvari i pozitivne ljude u svoj život...al ga sad odoh na filozofski kutak...

----------


## ina33

> Ali da bi ih bilo dovoljno, prvo ih mora biti uopće, u početku svakako nedovoljno.
> Meni ovi koji su platili ovo istraživanje ne izgledaju toliko neozbiljno:
> Wellcome Trust, International Development Research Center (Canada), CNPq, FAPERGS, and the Brazilian Ministry of Health.


Ja nisam znanstvenik i neću prosuđivat koje je koje nije - ako nije na pubmedu i na onom cochrainu onda je beyond me. Iskreno, ja sumnjam i u imunitet-tvrdnju jer je teško dokaziva i jer sumnjam da je imunitet tako jednostavan da bi jedan čimbenik samo imao utjecaj, a i gledajući oko sebe. Evo s mog latest omiljenog portala za imunitet u djece (spomenuli poimence cijepljenje, nisu izdvajali dojenje, ali možda su ga uključili u dijelu "normalna prehrana i njega", beats me):

http://dokaziumedicini.hr/je-li-mogu...munitet-djece/

----------


## ina33

> Ako je more zagadjeno zivom, ziva se akumulira u ribi, koju jedu ljudi. Teski metal ziva je toksicna, negativno i dokazano utjece na losiji neuralni razvoj i smanjenje inteligencije.
> E sad, jel more u dalmaciji zagadjeno zivom?


A možemo filozofirat i dalje - Dalmatincima je život lakši - more, sunce, sve zdravo - Mediteran - pupak svijeta - a ovi sjevernjački narodi se moraju više trudit u svojim teškim klimama, više surađivat, više se trudit, pa su im društva "zdravija" - ono... priroda je super, ali zafrkano društvo - elemental. Mislim... možemo prest neutemeljene tvrdnje bez kraja i konca dok ne dođemo do opskurnosti.

----------


## ina33

Što sve ne znači da ja mislim kako je dojenje bezveze - vjerujem da je to najprilagođenije bebi. Ali, čini mi se da se u "žaru aktivizma" olako lijepe neke stvari koje su... a nedokazane (zasad).

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ako je more zagadjeno zivom, ziva se akumulira u ribi, koju jedu ljudi. Teski metal ziva je toksicna, negativno i dokazano utjece na losiji neuralni razvoj i smanjenje inteligencije.
> E sad, jel more u dalmaciji zagadjeno zivom?


Nije sva riba zagađena živom, samo plava i to one veće tipa tune, pa se ja ipak ne bih ribe odrekla tek tako, još uvijek vjerujem da je zdrava i da omega 3 masne kiseline dobro utječu na razvoj mozga, isto tako vjerujem da na to utječe i majčino mlijeko. Kao općenito da bolja i zdravija prehrana mogu utjecati na živčani sustav a time valjda i na IQ. Jer IQ nije definiran samo genetikom na njega ipak utječe i okolina jednim djelom, on je potencijal koji će se dalje razvijati ovisno o okolnostima

----------


## vertex

> Ja nisam znanstvenik i neću prosuđivat...Iskreno, ja sumnjam i u imunitet-tvrdnju jer je teško dokaziva i jer sumnjam da je imunitet tako jednostavan da bi jedan čimbenik samo imao utjecaj, a i gledajući oko sebe.


Pa ipak prosuđuješ, i to gledajući oko sebe  :lool: 
Teško dokazivo je apsolutno sve u medicini.
Ne znam kako stoje tvrdnje o dojenju i imunitetu (naime, meni uopće nije stalno da išta osobito "prilijepim" dojenju, iako ti to htijenje kolektivno (dosta nepravedno  :Smile:  ) lijepiš na mnoge, ali iskreno sumnjam da netko tvrdi da je to jedan presudan čimbenik.

A ne znam baš ni zašto pišemo o imunitetu, tema je bila konkretno istraživanje o dojenju i inteligenciji? To dođe kao neko zamagljivanje fokusa, ili šta? :D

----------


## ina33

> Pa ipak prosuđuješ, i to gledajući oko sebe 
> Teško dokazivo je apsolutno sve u medicini.
> Ne znam kako stoje tvrdnje o dojenju i imunitetu (naime, meni uopće nije stalno da išta osobito "prilijepim" dojenju, iako ti to htijenje kolektivno (dosta nepravedno  ) lijepiš na mnoge, ali iskreno sumnjam da netko tvrdi da je to jedan presudan čimbenik.
> 
> A ne znam baš ni zašto pišemo o imunitetu, tema je bila
>  konkretno istraživanje o dojenju i inteligenciji? To dođe kao neko zamagljivanje fokusa, ili šta? :D


Pišem tako jer znam da će taj argument "moje iskustvo" većina razumjeti i najviše će rezonirati s njihovim razmišljanjem  :Grin: . A moj su fokus sve nedokazane tvrdnje, pa mi je sve to ista pašta, sori ako je off-topic, fokus je tu ionako zamagljen.

----------


## cvijeta73

> A moj su fokus sve nedokazane tvrdnje, .


a kako nešto postane - dokazana tvrdnja?
ne pitam samo tebe nego me zanima.
dakle, u ovom slučaju su prezentirani rezultati dugogodišnjeg istraživanja koje su provele znanstvene/renomirane  institucije, valjda po nekoj znanstvenoj metodologiji.
i još uvijek je nedokazano.
znanstveno.
kad nešto postane znanstveno dokazano?

----------


## ina33

> a kako nešto postane - dokazana tvrdnja?
> ne pitam samo tebe nego me zanima.
> dakle, u ovom slučaju su prezentirani rezultati dugogodišnjeg istraživanja koje su provele znanstvene/renomirane  institucije, valjda po nekoj znanstvenoj metodologiji.
> i još uvijek je nedokazano.
> znanstveno.
> kad nešto postane znanstveno dokazano?


Ja sam to ovako shvatila (upravo zato jer me već duže vrijeme muči plejada po novinama "dokazano je ovo/dokazano je ono", a ne muči me filozofski toliko - sada da, ali prije ne) nego me zanimalo jer imam dijete s problemom pa ono sam bila zbunjola od sve sile natpisa i savjeta po netu da su super za to, a doktori su tvrdili lijekovi, a drugo ništa):

http://dokaziumedicini.hr/sto-su-dok...az-u-medicini/

----------


## spajalica

> kad nešto postane znanstveno dokazano?


svaki eksperiment moras napraviti vise puta i moraju rezultati biti ponovljivi.

----------


## orcha

Zene drage, ljudska vrsta je dojena tisucama godina u svim djelovima svijeta..i dokazano nisu svi imali jednak i visok IQ i bili genijalci. Povjest je proizvela tek nekolicinu genija za koje se ionako sumnja da su bili na granici sa ludoscu ( Mozart, Tesla, Einstein, ..... ) Dijete je pametno koliko se roditelj posveti djetetu i nauci ga i uputi u zivot uz naravno genetsku predispoziciju. Uzmite za primjer zemlje u kojima je dojenje standard ( ruralna India, Juzna Amerika, Afrika, bliski Istok....) a uvelike im fali kvalitetnog skolstva i kvalitenog uvjeta za zivot..

----------


## sirius

IQ je nesto sto nema veze sa skolovanjem , niti obrazovanjem. Pa niti akdemskim uspjehom u zivotu ( ako cemo pravo).

----------


## orcha

Isto tako kroz stoljeca djeca su iako dojena cesto umirala u ranoj dobi od raznih infekcija, upala i bolesti cisto zbog uvjeta zivota. Mislim da je broj umrlih dojencadi bio jaaaako visok dok nije uvedena obavezna primarna zdravstvena zastita i opce poboljsani higijenski uvjeti zivota. Prije se na porodu pupcana vroca rezala skarama, nozem, srpom pa cak i pregrizla ako ne bi nista dr bilo pri ruci. Zene radjale u stalama, na polju i sl.... nije bilo kasica, sokica, lezaljki, didaktickih igracki, kolica, bodija, varalica, slikovnica, ljuljacki,  udobnih krevetica i sl... i dr cudesa bez kojih danas ne mozemo zamisliti odgoj djeteta....Sjetite se pocetkom proslog stoljeca malo koje dijete bi prezivjelo upalu pluca pa bilo ne znam koliko dojeno.. i dan danas dojena djeca imaju infekcije, upale i trebaju i pedijatra i antibiotike, lijekove... Boze dragi cak i za nicanje zubica ako poraste temp neke zene daju Lupocet. Prije nije bilo lijeka iz apoteke za skidanje visoke fibre vec raznorazna domaca medicina i puno vjere

----------


## orcha

Hocu reci da mi se cini da generaliziranje tipa sva dojena djeca su pametnija i zdravija tesko vrijedja djecu koja mozda igrom slucaja nisu bila dojena a jednako su mozda u nekim sl i vise pametna i zdravija. To je isto da ja susjedi koja ima krasnu bistru curicu od 18 mj koja nije dojena jer je majka iza poroda jedva ostala ziva i bila u bolnici prvih par mj odvojena od malene da ce joj dijete imati nizak IQ, biti vjetovatno opterecenje za zdravstvo zbog boljezljivosti i posli kad naraste tesko naci posao ili biti lose placena... 
najveci svjetski diktatori i zacetnici ratova kroz povijest isto su bili dojeni... sta je tu poslo po krivu?

----------


## sirius

Orcha, zapravo uopce ne razumijem sto zelis reci. 
Postoje dokazane dobrobiti dojenja, crno na bijelo, bez nagadanja. Mnogi su , znanstveno su dokazani i sto puta su vec spominjani na forumu.
Postoji i ta najnovija studija koja potvrduje da dojenje / majcino mlijeko pozitivno utjece i na IQ.
Obzirom da je IQ prilicno podlozan i drugim utjecajima ( pozitivnoj stimulaciji u raznoj dobi) ne moze se tvrditi da je samo ( ili iskljucivo)  dojenje tj. majcino mlijeko bilo presudno u rezultatima. Tako barem pise u clanku.

----------


## orcha

Pamet, zdravlje i uspjesnost u zivotu ovisi o mnogim faktorima... od socioekonomskih, zdravstvu, skolstvu, nasilja u obiteljima, prehrani.. u tom mislim na zene koje doje a svakodnevno dobiju bubotak od muza a djeca su svakodnevno izlozena gledati i slusati nasilje i da se nitko nije upita koliko to ostavlja posljedice i traume za dijete.. ne zelim nikoka uvrijediti, 100 posto podrzavam dojenje ali covjek tteba biti realan

----------


## orcha

Danas sigurno neces dobiti dobar posao jer si bio dojen vec ako imas vezu...

----------


## sirius

> Hocu reci da mi se cini da generaliziranje tipa sva dojena djeca su pametnija i zdravija tesko vrijedja djecu koja mozda igrom slucaja nisu bila dojena a jednako su mozda u nekim sl i vise pametna i zdravija. To je isto da ja susjedi koja ima krasnu bistru curicu od 18 mj koja nije dojena jer je majka iza poroda jedva ostala ziva i bila u bolnici prvih par mj odvojena od malene da ce joj dijete imati nizak IQ, biti vjetovatno opterecenje za zdravstvo zbog boljezljivosti i posli kad naraste tesko naci posao ili biti lose placena... 
> najveci svjetski diktatori i zacetnici ratova kroz povijest isto su bili dojeni... sta je tu poslo po krivu?


U istrazivanju kazu da su dojena djeca imala bolje rezultate za do 4 boda na testu.
e, sad , ako su moji roditelji inteligentni  iznad prosjeka, a je mene zapao dobar gen, mama se dobro hranila u trudnoci , nakon poroda sam primala svu stimulaciju i nije me dojila... Moj susjed je imao roditelje prosjecne inteligencije, ispao je u prosjeku , mama se prosjecno hranila , dobivao je prosjecnu stimulaciju i dojio je do 3 godine.
Susjed ce na svojih prosjecnih 100 dobiti u najboljem slucaju jos 4 boda, pa ce biti 104.
Ja cu u startu biti 130 , pa mogu prezivjeti i bez ta cetri boda.
Opet sam inteligentnija od susjeda kako god okrenes.
ali to ne znaci da dojenje NE potice i inteligenciju.
Susjedu je sigurno dobro doslo ta cetri boda.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Danas sigurno neces dobiti dobar posao jer si bio dojen vec ako imas vezu...


Koliko dobar posao ima veze sa dojenjem, priblizno toliko ima i sa inteligencijom.
Istina , u istrazivanje se spominje i uspjesnost te bolji akademski uspjeh dojene djece, ali ja nisam sigurna da su oni uspjeli iskuciti i druge pozitivne ucinke ( osim dojenja).

----------


## orcha

Evo pitanja: sta mislite da li su danasnji nesposobni hrvatski politicki uhljebi i oni koji su krivi za pljacku u privatizaciji i opce stanje krize u Hrvatskoj bila dojena ili nedojena kao djeca? Sta mislite jesu li ubojice, pljackasi, sociopati, pedofili i sl bili dojeni ili nedojeni?
Zar nisu i djeca koja su dojena nazalost razvila neki od perazivnog spektra.

----------


## sirius

Kakve veze inteligencija ima sa svim tim sto si nabrojala ?
Mozes biti prosjecan ili niske inteligencije pa biti u Saboru.
Ili u drzavnoj upravi. Ili na TV-u.
Mozes imati iznadprosjecnu inteligenciju , a biti psihopat, sociopat, ponavljac 7. razreda, prosjak na cesti, beskucnik, prodavacica u Konzumu, uzgajivac pilica ili slasticar.
Mozes imati poremecaj paznje , autizam , disleksiju, neuroloske smetnje, epilepsiju i biti visokog IQ.
Jedno ne iskljucuje drugo( trece, cetvrto ili peto).
Isto tako mozes biti dojen i ispodprosjecno inteligentan.
ili nedojen pa u Mensi.
Kakve to veze ima?

----------


## orcha

Evo moj primjer, dojena sam do trece god. Nisam uspijela zavrsiti fakultet jer sam sa 17 god tragicno ostala bez roditelja. Godinama sam radila vani da bi sad po povratku u Hrvatsku shvatila da su nasi zakoni tako skrojeni da mi se nista to ne prizna jer mi je placa sjedala u inozemni racun i tako danasnji HZMO ne priznaniti dana radnog staza. Drugo zbog istih zakona ne mogu niti uplatiti naknadno doprinose jer u nas ne postoji zvanje guest services outsourcing. Tako sam vec god na biro bez iti dana radnog stsza i sa SSS jer visu zavrseni studij vani se ne prizna jer nije upisan u registar hrv agencije za znanost sa kojima imaju potpisan ugovor. Ne mogu dobiti niti prekv ili osposobljavanje jer po zakoni ako imas vise od god dana upisanog i neupisanog radnog staza nisi u toj kategoriji iako te zasvaki posao manje vise traze ispis HZMOa. Svako malo nadjem na primjer iz okoline di je netko tko poznanekog uvalio nekog svog na posao... desila nam se trudnoca i saf

----------


## orcha

Sad sam stay home mama i kucanica sa 40 g. I vrlo vjerovatno bez ikakve mogucnosti mirovine.. muz dojen i sa fakultetom ne moze naci posao u struci pa je radio razne poslove od konobarenja do zidanja.

----------


## sirius

Da , ali kakve to veze ima sa dojenjem?
Istrazivanje kaze da su dojena djeca inteligentnija ( za do 4 boda ) i bila uspjesnija u zivotu.
Statisticki. U prosjeku.
ne pise da je svako dojeno dijete zavrsilo fakultet. Niti da je svako inteligentno dijete zavrsilo fakultet.
Niti da je svako dojeno inteligentno dijete naslo dobro placen stimulirajuci posao.
To je statistika. Nije dojene garancija da ces imati super inteligentno dijete, koje ce poslusno zavrsiti fakultet po tvom izboru , te naci dobro placen posao u struci dva tjedna nakon diplome.
Ne ide u zivotu tako. Sa dojenjem ili bez njega.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Sad sam stay home mama i kucanica sa 40 g. I vrlo vjerovatno bez ikakve mogucnosti mirovine.. muz dojen i sa fakultetom ne moze naci posao u struci pa je radio razne poslove od konobarenja do zidanja.


Ali nisi nam rekla koliki vam je IQ da bi mogli povuci neku paralelu sa istrazivanjem.  :Smile:

----------


## orcha

Ima veze iz clanka na koji se pozivate da su znanstevo dokazano dojena djeca vise skolovanja i fakultetski obrazovana poradi visokog IQ stecenog aminokiselinama iz majcinog mlijeka te stoga imaju bolje poslove i place i zivotni standard... 
zvuci krasno na papiru, zivot je nesto drugo..... djeca trebaju da znaju da zato sto su dojena ne znaci da c e imati krasne poslove,skole, place, zdravlje, biti emocionalno zadovoljni i sretni do kraja zivota.......
kao i sto je bilo oduvijek kroz povijest a ne samo u tabelama zadnjih 30 g neke studije.a dojenje je nesto normalno, prirodno i iskonsko svim sisavcima i samim time se ne moze usporedjivati alternativom. Isto tako svaka majka mora znati da ju dojenje samo po sebi ne cini vrhunskim roditeljem.
.

----------


## sirius

> Ima veze iz clanka na koji se pozivate da su znanstevo dokazano dojena djeca vise skolovanja i fakultetski obrazovana poradi visokog IQ stecenog aminokiselinama iz majcinog mlijeka te stoga imaju bolje poslove i place i zivotni standard... 
> zvuci krasno na papiru, zivot je nesto drugo..... djeca trebaju da znaju da zato sto su dojena ne znaci da c e imati krasne poslove,skole, place, zdravlje, biti emocionalno zadovoljni i sretni do kraja zivota.......
> kao i sto je bilo oduvijek kroz povijest a ne samo u tabelama zadnjih 30 g neke studije.a dojenje je nesto normalno, prirodno i iskonsko svim sisavcima i samim time se ne moze usporedjivati alternativom. Isto tako svaka majka mora znati da ju dojenje samo po sebi ne cini vrhunskim roditeljem.
> .


Da mi je znati tko govori djeci da ce biti super uspjesna zato sto su dojena?! :D

a ovo sa dojenjem i super mamama vec smo obradili ( i ) na drugim temama.   :Smile: 

nisu jos radili istrazivanje povezanosti dojenja i super mame. Mozda zbog toga sto bi morali utvrditi sto uopce pojam "super mame" znaci.

----------


## orcha

Tko je shvatio shvatio je. Djeca ce biti uspjesna onoliko koliko se potrudimo ugraditi im prave vrijednosti tipa tolerancije, postivanja, etike... sta mi vrijedi sta mi npr suprug koji je isto bio dojen do druge god. svakodnevno dobivao teskih batina od iste majke i sa kojom nindan danas nema kontakt jer joj nikad nije mogao prici u zivotu i u odrastanju sa nekim problemom, dobiti podrsku, zastitu.. mlad upa u probleme, bjeza is skole, tuka se... sta mu vrijedi to dojenje kad nikad nije imao majku kad mu je najvise trebala u zivotu...

----------


## orcha

Brutalno iskreno ali vrlo cesto u drustvu.. djeca maltretiraju dr djecu po internetu, skolama, neka nemaju za obrok ni igracku.... hocu reci da uz promociju dojenja treba mijenjati svijest i o samom roditeljstvu....
toliko od mene. Pozdrav svima koji su imali strpljenje da citaju moje gore postove..  :Smile:

----------


## orcha

> Da mi je znati tko govori djeci da ce biti super uspjesna zato sto su dojena?! :D
> 
> a ovo sa dojenjem i super mamama vec smo obradili ( i ) na drugim temama.  
> 
> nisu jos radili istrazivanje povezanosti dojenja i super mame. Mozda zbog toga sto bi morali utvrditi sto uopce pojam "super mame" znaci.







citajuci puno komentara i postova dosta ako ne vecina majki koje su dojila i prosle sve cari i muke dojenja jako malo imaju toleranciju i vrlo cesto osudjuju zene koje nisu dojile . Mozda i iz cinjenice da je tesko priznati i pojmiti  i u svojim uvjerenju da neka tamo koja nije dojila vjerovatno iz svog komoda moze biti jednako uspjesna majka i odgojiti jednako zdravu normalnu skolovanu i uspjesnu djecu... imati jednaku povezanost sa djetetom

----------


## orcha

I ne samo u tom segmentu. Oduvijek usporedba djece kao same i njihovih postignuca u razvojnom procesu, odgojnih pristupa... oduvjek prisutno kritiziranje i cudjenje drugih mama cesto i coporativno napadanje kao da postoji idealan model djeteta i majke. I da se neka mama osjeca lose jer njeno dijete na primjer  ima manje kila, nize visine ili slabije jede,, kasnije progovorilo-prohodalo, vise zivo, nije puzalo vec sa sest mj i sl... uvijek takmicenje cije dijete je bolje, naprednije ... jer u tome vide uspijeh sebe kao bolje majke..

----------


## Mali Mimi

orcha čitajući ove tvoje postove meni se čini da si ti jedna ogorčena majka koja nije uspjela u dojenju i sada se svim silama trudi ljudima ukazati kako dojenje nije vrijedno spomena.

----------


## orcha

Evo upravo o tome pricam.. o predrasudi jer mora da sam neka frustrirana zena jer postavim pitanje na kojen nitko nije odgovorio...i ocito nisi procitala sve postove jer jesam dojila jedno a drugo nisam. Bas zbog toga sam puno realnija u misljenju i stavu..
Isto su odgojeni, zdravi i sretni... i posvetila sam se njima sto posto. Kako ce ispasti i sta ce biti u njihovim zivotima ne zna ni jedna studija...  jedino ogorcenje me hvata kad vidim ovakav i sl postove jer samo potvrdjuje sve vecu negativnu sliku o radu i biti roda i nazalost sve veci br zena koje se iz straha od predrasuda kritike i napada boje kontaktirati rodine brojeve..ja koja podrzavam vas rad sve me cesce razaloste komentari u nekim temama.

ako nisam jasna zao mi je. Procitajte price naseforumadice Davine i njenoj usvojenoj curici Princezi...

----------


## orcha

Prica o majci i bezgranicnoj neuvjetovanoj ljubavi majke koja nije rodila ni dojila... a veca je majka od vecine....mozda nekome otvori oci.

----------


## sirius

O boze, orcha ,tebe bas pere promjena vremena...

----------


## orcha

A moze biti i jer me majka dugo dojila i imam veci IQ pa me nekad tesko shvatiti. Zivim sa time svaki dan   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## cvijeta73

jos jedna  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> jos jedna


 :Grin: 
Mene moja nije , srecom.
Ali to sam vec napisala.

----------


## orcha

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 
Vidis Sirius a ispala si divna osoba i gust mi sa tobom pricat

----------


## cipelica

zapravo ne smijemo pričati. jer ako pričamo to sigurno znači da osuđujemo sve oko sebe.
ako razmišljamo o roditeljstvu to sigurno znači da smo uvjereni u svoje savršensto.
 majke doje svoju djecu tisućama godina a nesreće u svijetu ima još uvijek. kako je to moguće?

----------


## Bubica

> IQ je nesto sto nema veze sa skolovanjem , niti obrazovanjem. Pa niti akdemskim uspjehom u zivotu ( ako cemo pravo).


ali standardne mjere IQ imaju (iako ni ovo prvo nije baš tako jednostavno)

----------


## Doga

> Evo upravo o tome pricam.. o predrasudi


Mislim da je predrasuda da te nitko ne razumije.. Apsolutno je lako razumljivo sve navedeno s tvoje str. Osobno mi djeluje bas suprotno, da ti ne razumijes kako ovo sto si navela nema veze s povedenom temom - a to su konkretni rezultati navedenog istrazivanja - koji (kao sto i sama kazes) ne garantiraju apsolutno nista kroz zivot, oni su samo dio matematicke racunice u navedenom kontekstu.

Ovo o cemu ti pricas su dalje razvuceni zakljuchci za koje smatram da ovdje nisu upitni. 

Btw, majka mi nije dojena, ja nisam dojena niti mi je malena.. eto, takvi su nam geni.. pa..  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

potpis na Dogu i cipelicu, izgleda da orcha misli kako smo si mi umislile da ćemo dojenjem spasiti svijet od zla i stvoriti neke nadljude??
Sigurno su sve dojilje upravo iz tog razloga dojile svoju djecu :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Doga

> potpis na Dogu i cipelicu, izgleda da orcha misli kako smo si mi umislile da ćemo dojenjem spasiti svijet od zla i stvoriti neke nadljude??
> Sigurno su sve dojilje upravo iz tog razloga dojile svoju djecu


Mislim da je @orcha je otisla u overthinking..

----------


## sillyme

Ja u stvari ne razumijem cemu tolika nabrijanost na te rezultate i zelja da ih se ospori.
Da li je inteligencija kombinacija nasljedja (vecinom) i razvojne okoline? Je.
Da li je dojenje jedan od elemenata razvojne okoline. Je.
Da li se nacelno svi elementi okoline mogu pokusati propitati i vidjeti njihov efekt i da li postoji i kakav je? Mogu.

Eto, znanstvni clanak kaze da se naslo da dojenje utjece pozitivno na IQ. Ima takvih clanaka i o slusanju Mozarta i o jos valjda sto drugih stvari. I svi oni kazu da je pozitivni efekt relativno mali (par bodova).

Da li mene grize savjest ili se smatram losom majkom sto djeci nisam pustala Mozarta iako sam znala za to istrazivanje? Ni najmanje. Ne volim slusat Mozarta. Eto. Outala sam se. Nisam se zrtvovala za njihovu vecu inteligenciju i "ostvarenje maksimalnih mogucnosti" zbog vlastitog komfora. I tako jos brdo toga. Zasto? Jer vjerujem da generalno zdravi uvjeti za odrastanje su vise nego dovoljni da od njih nastanu kasnije uspjesni ljudi bez da sam od njih napravila projekte. Bilo to dojenje ili Mozart. Pa kao sto mene ne dira Mozart ne kuzim zasto ikog tko nije dojio diraju tih cetiri upitnih (jer su prosjecni) potencijalnih bodova manje.

----------


## mamitzi

koliko nas uopće zna koliki nam je IQ? naravno ne sada, nego jesmo li se ikad testirale?
jedino čega se ja sjećam je na kraju osnovne škole kad smo išli na profeionalnu orjentaciju, ja sa imala izvrsne rezultate i pitala sam za IQ ali su mi objasnili da je to zastarejo način vrednovanja (mislim da je to bila 1986.) i mislim da mi ga nisu rekli (možda i jesu pa sam zaboravila).

----------


## sirius

> ali standardne mjere IQ imaju (iako ni ovo prvo nije baš tako jednostavno)


Jasno. Statisticki ce osobe sa vecim IQ imati bolji akademski uspjeh i veci uspjeh u poslu.
ali to ne znaci da ce akademski uspjeh biti proporcionalan visini IQ svakog pojedinca.
zato mi bude smjesno ono : " vidi mene, dojena sam, pametna sam, a fakultet nisam zavrsila."
 :Smile:

----------


## sillyme

Ne znam sto znaci "zastario" kad meni za svaki natjecaj za posao gurnu onaj test licnosti i IQ test pod nos? Jedino sto ne kazu rezultate, ali ako su me primili valjda nisu nezadovoljni  :Grin:  Bas si razmisljam, da odem u HR i pitam ih da li bi mi rekli? Onak, zanima me pomalo, znam da nisam rijesila sve ali mislim da nije bilo lose..

----------


## mamitzi

upravu si sillyme - natječaj za posao. to sam skroz zaboravila. išla sam jednom na natječaj za posao u hep-u i nakon što sam radila već pola godine nazvao me psiholog i pitao zašto ga nisam nikad kontaktirala i pitala kakvi su mi rezultati. obzirom da su me primili, mislila sam da je ok, ali nije bilo. imala sam jako loše rezultate u dijelu gdje se procjenjuje sposobnost vodstva, a kako je velika vjerojatnost da će dipl.ing.el. kad tad postati šef, ja nisam bila dobar kandidat, samo što su drugi bili još gori. točno su me pročitali jer sam birala zanimanje u kojem sam se nadala da ću raditi nešto zanimljivo i što manje surađivati sa drugim ljudima.

----------


## orcha

Evo razmislite.. zasto je tolika nabrijanost sa vase strane?????
Otkad je svijeta covjecanstvo je dojeno znaci vise tisuca god sirom svijeta jer alternative tj ad nije bilo do unazad 50ak god. O cemu pricate? To bi znacilo da kroz stoljeca sirom svijeta upravo zbog dojenja ljudi su trebali biti emocionalno sretni stabilni zdravii jako inteligentni... pisana dokumentirana povijest dokzuje upravo suprotno i pobija izracunate tabele istrazivanja provedeno na podacima unazad 30 ak god. IQ testovi ne bi dali iste rezultate u dojenog djeteta Afrike i nedojenog u SADu jer zbog loseg skolskog sustavi da je jaako bistro dijete Afrike ne bi postiglo zadovoljavajuce rezultate. Dr razmislite tokom stoljeca smrtnost djece i dojencadi je bila jaako velika poradi banalnih infekcija i bolesti koje se zahvaljujuci otkricu antibiotika prenatalne neonatalne i pedijatrijske skrbi...iako su bili dojeni...

----------


## orcha

Danas eliminirani.... najveci intelektualni i industrijski napredak covjek je postigao upravo u proslom stoljecu do danas a u isto vrijeme dojenje u svijetu opada...umjesto sta ste uvijek nabrijane na zene koje se usude pitati pitanja i misljenja trebalo bi se vise fokusirati na pomoc zenama koje to trebaju umjesto pljuvanja zena koje nisu dojile i cija djeca su vec odrasla i zive normalnim zivotima... zanimljivo nikad se nije povela tema npr Severine koja je javno zbog svog komoditeta i karijere odlucila roditi carskim i ne dojiti. Nikad neg komentara sta vise : zena majka kraljica.....

----------


## sirius

Danas je opet juzina?
uopce ne kuzim cemu tvoja nabrijanost na istrazivanje ( koje je usput receno bilo u Brazilu)?
da li bi se uzrujala toliko i na istrazivanje kojim se potvrduje da dojena djeca imaju puno manji broj upala uha tokom prve godine za razliku od nedojene? ( mislim, ima takvo istrazivanje, pa samo pitam)
I zasto bi to meni kao dojilji ili nedojilji smetalo? To su cinjenice. I na meni je da odlucim sto cu izabrati za sebe i svoje dijete.
a ako izbora zbog okolnosti nemam, zar je vazno sto kaze istrazivanje?
ili ako me briga za istrazivanja, zar je vazno sto ona potvrduju ili ne?

----------


## orcha

Evo ti podatka. Moja curica koja je dojena do svoje navrsene god preboljela 4 bakterijske i dvi virusne upale uha. Stariji koji ima 2.5 i nije dojen samo jednu bakterijsku... moj IQ je prosjecan a testirala sam u SADu di sam zivjela vise od 15 god. Sad mi je 40ta. Drugo na istom testu rezultati u matekatickom rjesavanju problema su mi bili niski. Znaci li to da nisam dojena da bi bila retardirana?.. a ako je vec problem prihvatiti cinjenice e onda je juzina.... toliko od mene. Odjavljujem se a vasa zelim sve naj bez ogorcenja nabrijanosti i osuda.. ja ipak podrzavam dojenje i jesam-nisam dojila. Zanima me otkud tolika negativnost? Kladim se da ste bar jednomu zivotu djetetu dale sokic ili kssicu upravo od istog ad proizvodjaca kojeg ne smim spominjati zbog krsenja kodeksa...

----------


## orcha

Sorry na gramatickim greskama. Pisem  na mob a imam debele prste i problem sa tezinom i da bila sam dojena.

----------


## sirius

Meni tvoja nabrijanost nije jasna.
Moja kcer ima srcanu gresku, operirana je preko nekoliko puta, nije dojena.
Sva istrazivanja na koja sam naisla ( slucajno , majke mi, trazila sam druge podatke ) pokazuju da djeca sa srcanim greskama ( usljed nizeg kisika u krvi) imaju nizi IQ i losiji skolski uspjeh. I sto sad to znaci?
Pa nista znacajno ( meni). 
Ali statisticki znaci da bi bila inteligentnija da nije rodena sa srcanom greskom i da je dojena.
Inteligentnija u odnosu na sebe samu.
Ne na Peru Perica. Jer je ona i sa tim otezavajucim faktorima naslijedila iznadprosjecnu inteligenciju od ekstra pametne majke ( oca nismo testirali  :Smile:  ), pa ce joj i to biti dovljno da bude u gornjem prosjeku. :D

----------


## Inesz

čini se da je ljudima zbilja teško shavtiti što je statistika. ili da odbijaju shvatiti.



slične reakcije forumašica  nailazimo  kad se na podforumu o mpo-u napiše da 40-godišnje žene imaju statističku šansu manju od 5% da u mpo postupku ostanu trudne. kad se to napiše, često ide hrpa uvrijeđenih i gnijevnih poruka o ubijanju nade u imanje djeteta, zatim se navode primjeri medijski eksponiranih žena koje su eto postale majke blizu 50. tog rođendana, ili primjeri iz okoline o susjedama, poznanicama od kolegica sa posla, tetkama njihovih mama i drugo koje su rodila u 45., 46. godini...

sve svi ti primjeri i dalje su samo pojedinačne priče, statistika i dalje ostaje nepromijenjena.
...

----------


## sirius

a kolicinu kasica krsitelja koda ne smijem niti spominjati.
ali me zanima kakve to veze ima sa bilo cim? Osim sa cinjenicom da sam potrosenu lovu na kasice mogla i pametnije potrositi .

----------


## sirius

> čini se da je ljudima zbilja teško shavtiti što je statistika. ili da odbijaju shvatiti.
> 
> 
> 
> slične reakcije forumašica  nailazimo  kad se na podforumu o mpo-u napiše da 40-godišnje žene imaju statističku šansu manju od 5% da u mpo postupku ostanu trudne. kad se to napiše, često ide hrpa uvrijeđenih i gnijevnih poruka o ubijanju nade u imanje djeteta, zatim se navode primjeri medijski eksponiranih žena koje su eto postale majke blizu 50. tog rođendana, ili primjeri iz okoline o susjedama, poznanicama od kolegica sa posla, tetkama njihovih mama i drugo koje su rodila u 45., 46. godini...
> 
> sve svi ti primjeri i dalje su samo pojedinačne priče, statistika i dalje ostaje nepromijenjena.
> ...


Da, tocno to.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A neki ljudi očito ne shvaćaju "što je pjesnik htio reći "ali glavno da se nađu uvrijeđenim, samo ne znam od koga ni zbog čega.

----------


## orcha

Nije zivot statistika niti tablica. Treba izaci iz svog kvarta da bi covjek to shvatio. Imala sam prilike obici i proputovati svijet i bas zato i govorim. Sa oboje djece iako u kasnim god sam ostala trudna od prve a trudnoce nisam ni osjetila.. i idemo na trece...eto broja za statistiku iako to nema veze sa ovom temom a najmanje su ti brojevi vazni svim mladim zenama koje na podfirumu traze savjete oko umjetne oplodnje i zaceca.. iskreno koliko ih ima 40?
nejasno mi isto kako clanice ovog portala di se zna koji proizvodjaci krsitelji da bi privatno od istog proizvodjaca koristile dr proizvode za svoje dijete...    



Evo krasne statistike i studije o zabludi da je izdojeno majcino mlijeko ravno

----------


## orcha

Dojenju... najzanimljivi dio je o upalama uha di je ustvrdjeno da nije razlog majcino mlijeko vec nacin sisanja dojke. Statistika i znanstveno dokazano

http://www.psmag.com/business-econom...ast-milk-94181

----------


## sirius

> Dojenju... najzanimljivi dio je o upalama uha di je ustvrdjeno da nije razlog majcino mlijeko vec nacin sisanja dojke. Statistika i znanstveno dokazano
> 
> http://www.psmag.com/business-econom...ast-milk-94181


Pa da, napisala sam dojenje , a ne majcino mlijeko ( u tom slucaju).
Obicno se doji na dojci , a nusprodukt toga je majcino mlijeko.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Nije zivot statistika niti tablica. Treba izaci iz svog kvarta da bi covjek to shvatio. Imala sam prilike obici i proputovati svijet i bas zato i govorim. Sa oboje djece iako u kasnim god sam ostala trudna od prve a trudnoce nisam ni osjetila.. i idemo na trece...eto broja za statistiku iako to nema veze sa ovom temom a najmanje su ti brojevi vazni svim mladim zenama koje na podfirumu traze savjete oko umjetne oplodnje i zaceca.. iskreno koliko ih ima 40?
> nejasno mi isto kako clanice ovog portala di se zna koji proizvodjaci krsitelji da bi privatno od istog proizvodjaca koristile dr proizvode za svoje dijete...    
> 
> 
> 
> Evo krasne statistike i studije o zabludi da je izdojeno majcino mlijeko ravno


Ne razumijem. Svi proizvodaci formule prije ili kasnije na neki nacin krse kod.
Obzirom da mi je jedno dijete jelo formulu, jelo je formulu krsitelja koda. 
Nisam mu muckala kravlje mlijeko sa vitaminima kod kuce.
Isto tako , u doba " prije Rode" i doba " padam na reklame" je jelo gotove kasice jednog ( ili vise njih ) krsitelja koda.
i ne kuzim sto bi to trebalo govoriti o meni  ? Koju bi to moju osobinu ta cinjenica trebala potvrditi?
osim da sam bedasta i da sam pola na marketing.

----------


## sirius

ali meni stvarno i dalje nije jasno sto tebe tocno muci... :Confused:

----------


## Beti3

> cak i za nicanje zubica ako poraste temp neke zene daju Lupocet.


Zanemariti ću sve tvoje čudne ( u najmanju ruku, ali nastojim biti pristojna) misli o inteligenciji i o dojenju i o povezanosti istih, a zadržat ću se malo na ovoj izjavi. 

Da li je tebe ikad išta boljelo? Da li si ikada imala temperaturu? Da li si zbog tih simptoma uzela Lupocet ( ili bilo koji drugi paracetamol ili neki drugi lijek koji ljudima, ma koliko godina oni imali, pomaže da im bude lakše preboljeti te simptome koje bolest ili stanje izazove) ?

Jer, ako jesi ( a gotovo sam posve sigurna da jesi, jer - tko nije? ), zašto smatraš da se bebi ne smiju olakšati simptomi bola i/ ili povišene tjelesne temperature i sva neugoda koju oni donose, samo zato jer su posljedica rasta zubića? Vau, koji stav!

Priznajem da sam namjerno tako složila rečenice, jer, ja sam dojeno dijete  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

da se vratimo na temu  :Smile: 

evo, novinski članak, na hrvatskom:

http://hr.n1info.com/a36565/Lifestyl...-IQ-djece.html

----------


## Doga

''I dalje ostajemo kod naših tvrdnji da dojenje u prvih 6 mjeseci života ima mnogo zdravstvenih koristi za novorođenče..''

Eto, mislim da je ovo kljucno, a sama ta cinjenica povlaci za sobom nesto pozitivno, bilo ono vezano za IQ ili sto-vec, nebitno.. te naravno da to kroz dalje rastegnute zakljucke, nista ne garantira.

----------


## orcha

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/257561.php 
jos zanimljive studije......

----------


## spajalica

orcha u cemu je problem?

ne kuzim, sve citam i sutim, ali sad te molim da meni s nizim IQ (nedojeno celjade) objasnis koji je smisao svih tvojih postova. Ako je ventilana, daj napisi dosta mi je svega moram se malo izventilirati, pa ce nam svima biti lakse, ovako svega ima u tvojim postovima.

----------


## vertex

> http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/257561.php 
> jos zanimljive studije......


I ovi su našli benefite na kognitivnom razvoju :D

----------


## boogie woogie

opa, zanimljiva diskusija! right up my alley  :Wink: 

puno se toga reklo sto i sama mislim, no evo po meni jedan zanmljiv osvrt vezan za temu:
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/0...-feeding/?_r=1

----------

